# Rear brake stuck on yamaha ATV?



## spinefish (Sep 27, 2013)

I seem to have a stuck rear brake on my Yamaha bear tracker ATV. How do I go about repairing this. 4 wheeler cranks and tries to go, but the right rear wheel is stuck and holds it back. Any suggestions?


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 27, 2013)

I had a honda rubicon that I just ripped all the guts out of the break drum cause the shoes wore down in about 2 weeks after replacing.  
But I guess you might have a cable frozen up inside the plastic sleeve?  Open the drum (if its a drum style) and take out the shoes and see if tires turn then.  
If that doesnt fix it,  bad news, your rear end has worse problems than a brake issue.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm thinking something has rusted.

When was the last time the 4 wheeler was ridden?  

I'd open up the brakes and soak in some pb blaster to start.


----------



## chadf (Sep 27, 2013)

Get a bigger hammer .......


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 27, 2013)

Disconnect the brake cable and see if the brake arm operates freely, it may be sticking and holding the brakes on. If the arm moves freely but the brakes are still on there's a good chance the brake shoes are corroded and/or the linings have separated from the shoe, you'll know when you try to take the drum off.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 27, 2013)

chadf said:


> Get a bigger hammer .......



This too will usually fix most things.  For instance, you cant figure out what is wrong with your brake assembly.....  Smash it with a hammer.  Now, you know you need a whole new assembly.

But like stated above, rust is bad.  Ride in some water. Park it a few days.  Crank it up and rust is a nightmare.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 28, 2013)

What they said.

Kind of.


----------

